# Site being reported to Microsoft as a virus threat



## nwdave (Nov 4, 2010)

Something new just occurred today.  While PMing and responding to PM from another member, when I backed out to go back to Forum "New Posts" a virus alert jumps up and tells me they're sending a virus report to MS.  Wasn't happening the other day.  I noticed that we seem to have a "compatibility view" now.  Are these related?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2010)

Its not just this site. The ISP i work for has received complaints about getting this message logging into mail servers. It appears to only be affecting subscribers using IE8.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 4, 2010)

I use IE8 so that accounts for that.  I knew you guys wouldn't be the source.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2010)

I spent lots of time at work this morning on that damn issue. Sucked.


----------



## monty (Nov 7, 2010)

I use IE8 and my ISP is MSN. If there was a problem MS would have clued me. Haven't anything to offer at this time. Don't envy the task, Brian!

Cheers!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 7, 2010)

Try Firefox!

TJ


----------

